# New Forum Software - Bugs & Feature Requests



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 12, 2016)

Welcome to the new forum software.  I hope you find your way around ok!  We'll be updating all of the help threads etc. over the next few days.

There might be some bugs... it is software, after all.  If you find anything, please report it in this thread and I'll do my best to find a solution or workaround.

The same goes for feature requests.  If there's a particular feature you'd love to see, post it here and I'll find out if it's possible.

And thank you in advance for your patience while we clear through any initial teething problems!


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 12, 2016)

Virginia,

I love the new forum software.  Two observations, based on about 20 minutes of using the new forum.

1. All messages are marked new, so that that the "first unread" link and the "show all unread messages searches" aren't useful.
2. Some of the emoticons from the old software aren't translated to to emoticons in the new software.  So I saw one message that contained_ _ or something similar.

These are minor problems.  if this is as bad as it gets, you've done a good job with the migration.

Phil Burton


----------



## clee01l (Feb 12, 2016)

Likely the old emoticons did not translate to the new ones :(.  This will not likely be an issue for the new posts.  The same is true for the new messages.  This goes away as soon as you mark all messages read.


----------



## tspear (Feb 12, 2016)

I guess when Victoria says it is her number 1 priority....
It really is. That was fast. 

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 12, 2016)

LOL  If you find any more emoticons that didn't carry over, let me know their text and I'll match them up.  I've just uploaded tonnes, so most should be sorted.

And yes, Clee's spot on, the "new posts" issues is a one-off from the move, as the importer can't carry over read status.


----------



## Grizz (Feb 12, 2016)

Well done Victoria! I like the new look.


----------



## FredL (Feb 12, 2016)

Excellent job.....really looks good!!


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 12, 2016)

I logged in but got an error when I trie to update my profile. Says I am not authorised to carry out the function. Will try again tomorrow. See the error quote.
*Lightroom Forums - Error*
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## tspear (Feb 12, 2016)

I like the new forum structure. Very nice upgrade, and looks like you had a nice conversion of the data.

So where do you want the minor comments?
Such as the search box is not really visible and overlaps some of the other style lines?
The font on the menu is a little hard to read. The thin white characters against the light blue is very pretty but my old eyes take a minute to adjust and see it.
Or the sub menu on for forums seems out of order. (e.g. New Posts, Search, Mark Read)

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 12, 2016)

Denis de Gannes said:


> I logged in but got an error when I trie to update my profile. Says I am not authorised to carry out the function. Will try again tomorrow.



Got it!  Thanks Denis, I've found the permissions mistake, so it should work now.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks guys!  Any big or little comments on this thread, as this'll be the ones I cross things off.


----------



## davidedric (Feb 12, 2016)

I've logged in, so that a good start.

Thanks for your efforts Victoria (I too am amazed by how quickly it's happened) and I'll surely feed back experience.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 12, 2016)

tspear said:


> So where do you want the minor comments?



And thanks for the opportunity to test moving posts!  LOL


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 12, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Got it!  Thanks Denis, I've found the permissions mistake, so it should work now.


Thanks, on the ball as usual and its a bit late in the UK if thats where you are this evening.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 12, 2016)

Denis de Gannes said:


> Thanks, on the ball as usual and its a bit late in the UK if thats where you are this evening.


Yup, nearly 10:30pm so definitely bedtime. Try not to find too many bugs while I sleep.


----------



## davidedric (Feb 13, 2016)

Subjectively, on my tablet, the new software seems significantly faster.

Dave


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 13, 2016)

OK, I'll bite.  How do I find unread posts?  I used to just click on the unread posts button to see what was new each day.  Probably simple, but I can't seem to find a similar button.


----------



## DGStinner (Feb 13, 2016)

Bruce J said:


> OK, I'll bite.  How do I find unread posts?  I used to just click on the unread posts button to see what was new each day.  Probably simple, but I can't seem to find a similar button.


Same as before, there's a New Posts button near the top.


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks.  Didn't equate 'new posts' w/ 'unread posts'.  Gonna take me awhile, I'm afraid.


----------



## Ken C (Feb 13, 2016)

Home

*Hi Ken C, welcome to the new forum software!*

The forum is now live again but we're still working on the upgrade. It's a massive upgrade, so we're considering this a beta release for the next few weeks. Please report any bugs and feature requests on this thread. Thank you for your patience!

Please update your profile and you're also welcome to upload an avatar so we can get to know you better.
Dismiss Notice
*Lightroom Forums - Error*
Home
I get this when I click on the forum icon on my iPad but it works ok once I select HOME


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2016)

That's an odd one Ken.  Which Forum icon?  The one next to the Home button?  Or an icon on the home screen?  Which page are you viewing before you press the Forum icon?


----------



## JasonB (Feb 13, 2016)

I've enjoyed using/reading the lightroom forum.  And I like the new format.  One issue I have is the "brightness" of the white background.  Is there a way to make the background "less white?"  It would make it easier on my old tired eyes.   Thanks to all who have been so helpful over the years.............


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2016)

JasonB said:


> Is there a way to make the background "less white?"  It would make it easier on my old tired eyes.



Let me come back to that one Jason, as I'd need to create a separate style. In the meantime, click Lightroom Forums in the bottom left corner and you can try the dark style (which is a WIP) to see if you prefer it.


----------



## Ken C (Feb 13, 2016)

Ken C said:


> Home
> 
> *Hi Ken C, welcome to the new forum software!*
> 
> ...


It's the tile on the hom


Ken C said:


> Home
> 
> *Hi Ken C, welcome to the new forum software!*
> 
> ...


Hi Victoria its the tile on the home screen a square with LR Forums inside it


----------



## JasonB (Feb 13, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Let me come back to that one Jason, as I'd need to create a separate style. In the meantime, click Lightroom Forums in the bottom left corner and you can try the dark style (which is a WIP) to see if you prefer it.



Thank you Victoria....  I will try the white on black for a while.... but prefer black on (lesser bright) white.   And thanks for providing such a helpful forum......


----------



## tspear (Feb 13, 2016)

Ken C.

You need to create a new shortcut on your home screen. The link goes to a URL that the new software does not support. (I had to update my bookmarks for the same reason).

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2016)

JasonB said:


> Thank you Victoria....  I will try the white on black for a while.... but prefer black on (lesser bright) white.   And thanks for providing such a helpful forum......



I've just added a new Softer style as an option too.  There might still be some white bits around as it was a quick fix, but it's not quite as contrasty.


----------



## tspear (Feb 13, 2016)

I like the dark one. 

See if you can add a link to set the style in a users profile. It was not obvious to set it down below on the left. 

Tim


----------



## JasonB (Feb 13, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've just added a new Softer style as an option too.  There might still be some white bits around as it was a quick fix, but it's not quite as contrasty.


Thanks again ....... I'll take a look.


----------



## JasonB (Feb 13, 2016)

I like the "softer" white, Victoria.....  Thanks so much........


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2016)

You're very welcome Jason. Let me know if it's not soft enough.


----------



## Ken C (Feb 13, 2016)

tspear said:


> Ken C.
> 
> You need to create a new shortcut on your home screen. The link goes to a URL that the new software does not support. (I had to update my bookmarks for the same reason).
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim, that did the trick all ok now


----------



## Harley_Rider (Feb 13, 2016)

Ken C said:


> Home
> 
> *Hi Ken C, welcome to the new forum software!*
> 
> ...



Ken;
  I was getting the same page, check your URL (bookmark).   Mine was http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/forums.php.  Just remove /forums.php and it will bring you to the Forums' home page


----------



## Ken C (Feb 13, 2016)

Harley_Rider said:


> Ken;
> I was getting the same page, check your URL (bookmark).   Mine was http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/forums.php.  Just remove /forums.php and it will bring you to the Forums' home page


Thanks all sorted now


----------



## tspear (Feb 13, 2016)

Victoria,

Feature request. Can you add a link to the "New Posts" somewhere on the bottom of the page?
After scrolling down the page when reading a thread it would be nice to hit that link immediately instead of scrolling all the way back to the top to find it on the menu.

Tim


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Victoria.
All looking good!
Doesn't make me type any better though.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm quickly finding the default avatar Annoying.   Can it  be changed to a simple person silhouette?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2016)

The Left section next to a user post, used to contain profile information that could provide useful analysis of the User's hardware, OS version and LR version critical to diagnosing the problem.  Can this be reinstated in the new forum software?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2016)

tspear said:


> Can you add a link to the "New Posts" somewhere on the bottom of the page?


I like that idea!



I-See-Light said:


> Doesn't make me type any better though.


LOL Can't help with that one, sorry!



clee01l said:


> I'm quickly finding the default avatar Annoying.   Can it  be changed to a simple person silhouette?


Sure, I'll see what I can do.



clee01l said:


> The Left section next to a user post, used to contain profile information that could provide useful analysis of the User's hardware, OS version and LR version critical to diagnosing the problem.  Can this be reinstated in the new forum software?


The basics are still there - LR Experience, Primary OS and LR Version.  I was debating how much space we want to take up for lesser used info like camera model etc. so they're currently just in the main profile, but I was wondering whether we could include it in the float-over person pop-up.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The basics are still there - LR Experience, Primary OS and LR Version.  I was debating how much space we want to take up for lesser used info like camera model etc. so they're currently just in the main profile, but I was wondering whether we could include it in the float-over person pop-up.


I don't see any of that.  Here is what I see:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok, I'll check into that, thanks Clee.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 13, 2016)

Here's what I see:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2016)

Which browser Clee?  I've just logged in as Test User (set to the same uaergroups as yours) and can see the same as Hal.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Which browser Clee?  I've just logged in as Test User (set to the same uaergroups as yours) and can see the same as Hal.


it is a style issue. Default Style does not show the extra information. Lightroom Forums Soft Light Style and the other two choices do show the extra information.  Either the Default style does not work on Safari  or it is broken for all browsers.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 13, 2016)

Ah great, you're not meant to have access to Default Style.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 13, 2016)

One feature I miss from the old forum is the "print view."  I used the print view whenever I found an interesting thread and wanted to save it as a PDF for future reference.

Phil


----------



## tspear (Feb 14, 2016)

With the "Dark Style" you cannot see the values when you edit a preference. 
Makes it fun to edit your settings.... 

Firefox on a Mac; in case that matters.

Tim


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 14, 2016)

I needed to make a new book mark; the old one didn't get to the forum list
I have used this forum base elsewhere. Certainly gets my 
Just need a little patiences folks to find the buttons and learn the different streets used to get there
Great work Victoria and team


----------



## clee01l (Feb 14, 2016)

Ian.B said:


> Great work Victoria and team


Victoria is a team of ONE.  She's done a great job getting this new software out the door.  And deserves all of the credit.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

clee01l said:


> I'm quickly finding the default avatar Annoying.   Can it  be changed to a simple person silhouette?



Couple of possibilities for default avatars...?

 





PhilBurton said:


> One feature I miss from the old forum is the "print view."  I used the print view whenever I found an interesting thread and wanted to save it as a PDF for future reference.



Your wish is my command.






clee01l said:


> Victoria ia a team of ONE.  She's done a great job getting this new software out the door.  And deserves all of the credit.



Aaaaaw, thanks!  I think most of the credit needs to go to the Xenforo developers, as they've done a great job with this software.  So far it's been WAY smoother than the vBulletin move we did a few years ago.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 14, 2016)

I like the person best as default avatar. The LR forum may confuse people and make them think this person has some formal connection to the forum.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

I've just added another one.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 14, 2016)

Can you post a screenshot here? Because I already set my own avatar, it seems I can't easily see the alternatives.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

tspear said:


> With the "Dark Style" you cannot see the values when you edit a preference.
> Makes it fun to edit your settings....



I've just fixed the ones I could find... let me know if there are any I missed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Can you post a screenshot here? Because I already set my own avatar, it seems I can't easily see the alternatives.


Added in the previous post.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Feb 14, 2016)

Impressive upgrade, thanks, Victoria.

There is one feature that I used in the old form that I don't see in the new one.  Sometimes I just go through the threads in the forum in the hope of picking up useful hints, which I often do.  When one got to the end of a thread, there were, in the centre bottom, buttons to go to the previous or next thread.  I have not found similar short cuts in the new format.  It would be useful.  

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

The 'How To' threads have now moved to the Help page, linked on the menubar and at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 14, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Added in the previous post.



These are default avatars, aren't they? If somebody does *not* choose an avatar, one of these will show (instead of the questionmark), if I understand it correctly. That means you can't have a 'male' and a 'female' one, because that requires people to make a choice nevertheless...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

Norfolk Lad said:


> When one got to the end of a thread, there were, in the centre bottom, buttons to go to the previous or next thread.  I have not found similar short cuts in the new format.



It's not built in, but a new plug-in was released a few days ago which looks like it may have potential.  I'll wait for any early bug reports before I install, but I've added it to the list.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> These are default avatars, aren't they? If somebody does *not* choose an avatar, one of these will show (instead of the questionmark), if I understand it correctly. That means you can't have a 'male' and a 'female' one, because that requires people to make a choice nevertheless...


If someone selects male/female when signing up, it picks a male/female avatar.  MyUsername


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 14, 2016)

OK, and if they don't, it will be the genderless one?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> OK, and if they don't, it will be the genderless one?


Yup. I've updated them, so if you skim through this thread, you can see a couple of variations.


----------



## tspear (Feb 14, 2016)

I vote for the second icon, which says Lr Forums.

Tim


----------



## tspear (Feb 14, 2016)

I finally got around to adding a signature.
It actually limits you to three lines, and just a small set of characters. Can we increase that a bit? It would be nice for readability to allow people to put camera, computer and other minor items on separate lines versus the jumbled mess I did initially.


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 14, 2016)

Victoria - Would it be possible to make the "Go to first unread message" dot larger?  I don't have a problem with it on my desktop computer, but it is a bit hard to hit with my fat fingers on the iPad screen.  Thanks,


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

tspear said:


> It actually limits you to three lines, and just a small set of characters. Can we increase that a bit?



Yep, I'll check on that.  I don't want to increase it too far as it makes it hard to find the wood for the trees on small screens.




Bruce J said:


> Victoria - Would it be possible to make the "Go to first unread message" dot larger?  I don't have a problem with it on my desktop computer, but it is a bit hard to hit with my fat fingers on the iPad screen.  Thanks,



The whole thread link on this software goes to the first unread post, which should be a bit easier!


----------



## Chris_M (Feb 14, 2016)

It's just a little nitpick, but the "favicon" for the Forum seems to be missing.

Also, I would like to see a dark skin without other colors in it like the current dark skin has.

I went and did a little search, and came up with the following 3 skins I found that would do the job.
Now I realise they cost money, so if it's not in the cards, that's fine, I understand.

Future Black:
Store - Future - XF


BP-Black:
Store - BP-Black XenForo Skin


Platform:
Xenfocus / Xenforo Skins / Platform


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 14, 2016)

[QUOTE="Victoria Bampton, post: 1183111, member: The whole thread link on this software goes to the first unread post, which should be a bit easier![/QUOTE]

Yes, that is much easier.  Always something new to learn.  But then, why bother to have the dot?  Oh, and I guess I just learned how to insert a quote from a previous post. And preview a post, although the preview doesn't look any different from the original.  Shouldn't it show as it will show in the final (ie. quotes in a shadow box)?  

Old dogs, etc.


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 14, 2016)

OK, clearly I didn't learn how to insert a quote.  Someone please educate me.  In words of one syllable, or less.  Cheers,


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

Bruce J said:


> OK, clearly I didn't learn how to insert a quote.  Someone please educate me.  In words of one syllable, or less.  Cheers,


You were very close. You just lost the ] at the beginning of my text after the member number.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

Chris_M said:


> It's just a little nitpick, but the "favicon" for the Forum seems to be missing.



Thanks, it's back now.



Chris_M said:


> Also, I would like to see a dark skin without other colors in it like the current dark skin has.



There's a draft one now available (called Black), although I still have a fair amount of work to do.  Thanks for the search, as I'll borrow some of the ideas.

I'm not averse to paying for skins, however it's the ongoing work that turns into a nightmare.  If I create a black skin as a child skin, any changes I make to the parent one (e.g. add tabs to the menubar) automatically cascade down to the other skins, whereas if I buy skins, I have to remember to change them all manually.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 14, 2016)

Probably a stupid question, but after I start to reply in this box, if I decide not to say anything after all, how do I cancel? Just exiting the page leaves my message here when I return.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Probably a stupid question, but after I start to reply in this box, if I decide not to say anything after all, how do I cancel? Just exiting the page leaves my message here when I return.



It's not a silly question... I had to search for the answer.

The drafts are cached for 24 hours then cleared automatically.  If you want to clear the drafts sooner, hit the little save/disc icon above and you can Delete Drafts.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 14, 2016)

While a cancel button might be helpful, what other reason do you have for remaining on the page?  

Clicking the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  icon and choosing "Delete Draft" does not clear the textbox.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Clicking the  icon and choosing "Delete Draft" does not clear the textbox.



But when you refresh the page, it'll be gone because the draft will be gone.

If you just want to cancel, Ctrl-A and delete is probably as good as it gets.  It appears there was a feature request for a cancel button about 5 years ago and no one voted on it.



On a different topic, I've just added Perpetual vs. CC Sub to the profile.


----------



## Tim Smith (Feb 14, 2016)

Good Morning

No biggy...Probably operator error but I sometimes use 1Password app on
iPad to go to a site because the app contains the password I have set up for
various sites.  I don't use the same password for all sites. 
In the case of lightroomqueen.com/community I can not pass through
to the site from the 1Password app.  Get a 'The certificate for this server
is invalid'.  Problem at my end?  As I said no biggy as I don't need to use
1Password to get to the forum....just convent sometimes.
Can get there through browser.

Thks
t


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2016)

Tim Smith said:


> In the case of lightroomqueen.com/community I can not pass through to the site from the 1Password app.  Get a 'The certificate for this server is invalid'.  Problem at my end?



Big 1password fan here too, and it's working ok here, so my best guess is the url is an old one.  Try updating the url in 1password to http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 14, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Try updating the url in 1password to http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community



Yup, that's what I had to do on my iPad.


----------



## Tim Smith (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi Victoria

Thks ....syntac error on my part.  was trying https (secure) instead of http


----------



## Bruce J (Feb 14, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You were very close. You just lost the ] at the beginning of my text after the member number.


Thanks.  That's what I get for trying to delete part of a quote.  Oooh, and the preview looks better now also.


----------



## tspear (Feb 14, 2016)

Victoria,

The new dark style does not work very well on the drop downs on the profile page. You fixed it before, so this must be related to the new style you created.

Tim


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 14, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Couple of possibilities for default avatars...?
> 
> View attachment 7206 View attachment 7207View attachment 7209
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris_M (Feb 14, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Thanks, it's back now.
> 
> There's a draft one now available (called Black), although I still have a fair amount of work to do.Thanks for the search, as I'll borrow some of the ideas.
> ....


Thanks for the Icon, it took a bit of figureing out on my side as well, it seems my popup blocker killed the favicon on a few sites for some reason...

Black Theme looking really good, nicely done.

One thing still bothering, but I don't know if you can do anything about it.
I have a Custom Forefox Background, and when writing a reply or new post it shows on the reply/post box, which makes the text tricky to see in places (see attached screenshot).


----------



## clee01l (Feb 15, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Couple of possibilities for default avatars...?


This would be my preference


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 15, 2016)

couple questions and things I have noticed
Signatures seem to be limited to 2 lines; not a drama ... don't  like big signatures however when I edited mine to be a little shorter I couldn't save it. Just a heads up
Also with signatures: black font type is not visible with black skin (correct name ??) I have used a grey colour and it's readable with white and black skins. 

Haven't found a way of finding my or anyone's list of posts or list of threads as was available Bulletin 

and; last one. Is it possible to add members location to the lhs panel. One: is interesting and 2, as this is a global forum there are times we need to consider when someone maybe up and going. UK is after me; usa is before me but a day after sort of thing. You can see by the avatar I'm too lazy to click and look 
Sorry if these have been covered before. On the whole it's working great for me! Brilliant really


----------



## JanM72 (Feb 15, 2016)

I am a new member and wanted to thank you for the time and effort you have invested in the forum. I have tried the three styles but prefer the default style. However, I would suggest changing the color of the font used for the top main tabs to a darker shade of blue, the light blue is hard to see for old eyes.

Thank you again for all of the work and thanks to all for all of the good information and tips.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 15, 2016)

Ian.B said:


> Haven't found a way of finding my or anyone's list of posts or list of threads as was available Bulletin


Click on their icon to show the black profile box. That shows 'Messages' - click on the number.



Ian.B said:


> and; last one. Is it possible to add members location to the lhs panel.


Done



JanM72 said:


> I am a new member


Welcome Jan, and thanks for jumping right in.


*Thanks everyone for the great suggestions and comments.  If I haven't replied or done anything about your suggestions yet, don't worry, I'm adding them all to a list!  Some of the suggestions are quick ones I can do when I read them, but others are going to take a bit more work.*


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 15, 2016)

tspear said:


> The new dark style does not work very well on the drop downs on the profile page. You fixed it before, so this must be related to the new style you created.



Did I get it now?  If not, let me know which browser/OS.


----------



## tspear (Feb 15, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Did I get it now?  If not, let me know which browser/OS.



Yes. Works even better then the last one.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 15, 2016)

I have not read everything, so don't know if this is unique or not --
The threads do not indicate if I have posted in them, or if they do, I don't see the icon.

Jim


----------



## wirrah (Feb 15, 2016)

Works well. A couple of other forums I inhabit have also switched to XenForo... (Sometimes I have to make sure I'm on the right one )

Very minor issue. The drop down list for memory in the profile panel does not include 12GB which, as luck would have it, is what I have. But of no real concern.

Keep up the good work. It's appreciated.


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 15, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Click on their icon to show the black profile box. That shows 'Messages' - click on the number.
> 
> 
> Done
> ...


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 15, 2016)

Jimmsp said:


> I have not read everything, so don't know if this is unique or not --
> The threads do not indicate if I have posted in them, or if they do, I don't see the icon.
> 
> Jim



AHH - it looks it shows on the new posts, but didn't carry over when the threads were moved.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 15, 2016)

Private messages?  Did I overlook the menu item for this feature? Or is it not implemented yet? (likely the former ...)

Phil


----------



## tspear (Feb 15, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> Private messages?  Did I overlook the menu item for this feature? Or is it not implemented yet? (likely the former ...)
> 
> Phil



At the top right, next to your username; select "Inbox".

Tim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 15, 2016)

Yep, apparently they're not called Private Messages here, they're called "Conversations".


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 16, 2016)

wirrah said:


> The drop down list for memory in the profile panel does not include 12GB



Done



Jimmsp said:


> The threads do not indicate if I have posted in them, or if they do, I don't see the icon.  AHH - it looks it shows on the new posts, but didn't carry over when the threads were moved.



Ah yes, I hadn't noticed that.  I'll see if there's a way of updating.


----------



## vloris (Feb 16, 2016)

In the old forums there was a menu-item to mark all the threads _in the current forum_ as read. Now all I can find as a button to mark _all threads in all forums_ as read. Is it hidden somewhere else or have we lost that functionality?

--edit-- scratch that! I just found out when I press the 'Mark Forums Read' button, it actually asks you what you want to mark as read.
Didn't dare to try it before, in fear of it marking everything on the entire site read...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 16, 2016)

vloris said:


> In the old forums there was a menu-item to mark all the threads _in the current forum_ as read. Now all I can find as a button to mark _all threads in all forums_ as read. Is it hidden somewhere else or have we lost that functionality?
> 
> --edit-- scratch that! I just found out when I press the 'Mark Forums Read' button, it actually asks you what you want to mark as read.
> Didn't dare to try it before, in fear of it marking everything on the entire site read...


Oh well done!  I was just googling it to find out.  Apparently when you're in a forum, it asks, whereas if you're in the main forum list, it does all of them (but confirms first).


----------



## davidedric (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Victoria,

Given the massive upgrade/change, I think this is going very, very well.

Thanks, and keep up the great work,

Dave


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 16, 2016)

First of all the upgrade is great. I'm sure you're glad to be running on supported software. 

I finally figured out how to configure 1Password (1P)  to connect and log me in on my iPhone. I had to manually change the URL in 1P to end in /login. For some reason 1P failed to get the correct URL even when I created and saved a new login. 

But now I cannot reply to or create a new post. There is a text frame at the end of the topic but when I tap on it I don't get a keyboard. Oddly when I login using IOS Safari everything is working. 1Password is supposed to be using the same WebKit as Safari so it should work. Anyway maybe the forum developers can shed some insight. 

BTW the form SW developers have done a great job with the look and feel on IOS. I am writing this on my iPhone. 

-louie


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 16, 2016)

+1 to what Dave said.  This transition:

1. happened remarkably fast, with little downtime
2. was remarkable effective, with no lost messages, the need to rejoin the forum, etc.


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 17, 2016)

davidedric said:


> Hi Victoria,
> 
> Given the massive upgrade/change, I think this is going very, very well.
> 
> ...



very very true!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 17, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> But now I cannot reply to or create a new post. There is a text frame at the end of the topic but when I tap on it I don't get a keyboard. Oddly when I login using IOS Safari everything is working. 1Password is supposed to be using the same WebKit as Safari so it should work.


I can reproduce the same problem on the 1Password browser.  I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Dave Miller (Feb 17, 2016)

Firstly thanks for your hard work in providing this upgrade, it's appreciated. 

I'm running the "Soft Light Style", I mention that in case the following is skin specific.

I'm having difficulty seeing when a post was made. We have a prominent date on the left in black print that is in fact the posters joining date. The actual posting date is not provided, rather at the bottom of the post, in feint font, we are given a day and time such as "Friday at 9.00am". Which Friday? Am I reading last weeks or last years post?

Secondly there is a very feint dotted line dividing posts, could this be made much more prominent please as it will make reading easier?

Thirdly some of the posts have a lot of space left under them. This is dependent on the amount of information provided in the posters information box on the left.  I'm not suggesting that this information be reduced but is it possible to close this up perhaps by reducing the font size and spacing in the information panel?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 17, 2016)

Here are my thoughts on Dave's proposals.

I agree that the date posted is hard to read, but it seems obvious to me that "Friday" means last Friday. If the date is more than a week in the past, the forum software lists the entire day and date. This is helpful in gauging how recent a post is.  I'd vote to make date posted darker, but not to change its format.

The line dividing posts is fine as it is. I know a post starts even with the top of the Avatar and navigate by that.

I simply don't see a problem with the extra space under some posts. And reducing the already minuscule font size in the information panel would make it unreadable.


----------



## tspear (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree with Hal about the font size and date format. I am using the "Dark" skin. I would prefer if the signature and posting date was a tad brighter. 

Tim


----------



## IanL (Feb 17, 2016)

vloris said:


> In the old forums there was a menu-item to mark all the threads _in the current forum_ as read. Now all I can find as a button to mark _all threads in all forums_ as read. Is it hidden somewhere else or have we lost that functionality?
> 
> --edit-- scratch that! I just found out when I press the 'Mark Forums Read' button, it actually asks you what you want to mark as read.
> Didn't dare to try it before, in fear of it marking everything on the entire site read...



Oh good I was trying to figure that out.  The old double click on the talk bubbles was pretty handy for that.



davidedric said:


> Hi Victoria,
> 
> Given the massive upgrade/change, I think this is going very, very well.
> 
> ...



+1 looking good. 

I also like the light style - much easier to read.

One thing that would be nice that I have seen in other forums I frequent: "first unread message in the next thread" link at the bottom of a thread's page.  That way when you go to a forum you can click on a thread's "first unread message" link for a thread and when you are done reading the thread you can click on the "first unread message in the next thread" link and read the new posts in the next thread.  Repeat until all new posts have been read in the forum.  Right now you have to go back to the forum and click the next thread with unread posts link.  Defiantly a nice to have.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 17, 2016)

Ian, 
Or you could just click on one of the "New Posts" links or tabs and get a listing of all unread posts in all fora instead of going through forum by forum.


----------



## tspear (Feb 17, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Ian,
> Or you could just click on one of the "New Posts" links or tabs and get a listing of all unread posts in all fora instead of going through forum by forum.


That is my method.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 17, 2016)

tspear said:


> That is my method.


I have bookmarked the New Post link.  It is always my starting point. 
Recent Posts | Lightroom Forums


----------



## IanL (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah I saw that but there are some sub forums that I just do not read so the new posts list had more in it than I am interested in.  I know, I'm a terrible person 

Plus even then you have to go back to the new post list to find the next post to ready - even for you guys a link at the bottom to jump to the next unread post in the sub forum or new post list would be nice - right


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2016)

IanL said:


> One thing that would be nice that I have seen in other forums I frequent: "first unread message in the next thread" link at the bottom of a thread's page.





Victoria Bampton said:


> It's not built in, but a new plug-in was released a few days ago which looks like it may have potential.  I'll wait for any early bug reports before I install, but I've added it to the list.


----------



## IanL (Feb 18, 2016)

Cool I look forward to trying it out.


----------



## IanL (Feb 18, 2016)

OK after reading some more today I can see a minor problem starting up - signatures that are way to long.  Once signatures start getting over three or four lines the chances that a persons signature is bigger than their content starts going up fast.  Call me picky but that starts to bug me.  Then you have people adding big images and animated gifs and it gets out of hand from there.

Again going back to another forum I frequent you can ignore individual users signatures.  Would that be possible to add here?

I know that signatures can be turned off for the whole site but in general I like seeing people's signatures.  Right now the number of long sigs is not a large issue but I can see it changing as people explore the new forum.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 19, 2016)

How wide's your screen Ian?  The length of signatures is limited already so they shouldn't be running over.  Can you drop me a message with specific names and I'll look at the settings.  A screenshot of what you're seeing would be perfect.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 20, 2016)

Victoria,

Check out near the bottom of this thread. I don't think it should be possible to cover up somebody else's post with an image.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 20, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Check out near the bottom of this thread. I don't think it should be possible to cover up somebody else's post with an image.



You mean post 23?  The post that's covered up just happened to be in the background when the OP took the screenshot - it's part of the screenshot itself.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 20, 2016)

LOL. It really had me going.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry if this is already in this thread somewhere (it's getting too long to go through all the posts). If you look at a list of threads, you can jump to the first unread message by clicking on the small blue dot in front of the title of the thread. However, if there are no unread messages, there seems to be no way to jump directly to the last message. For a very long thread like this one, that can be annoying. In the old forum software there was a small arrow behind the last author's name that enabled this, but I can't find how to do it now.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 22, 2016)

Johan,
Underneath the last author's name, there's the time of posting. It's a link to that post. Does this help?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 22, 2016)

Aha! Not very intuitive to say the least, but it does indeed work once you know it...


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 22, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Johan,
> Underneath the last author's name, there's the time of posting. It's a link to that post. Does this help?



good one ; thanks for that 
Cheers


----------



## Bob Peters (Feb 25, 2016)

Please do something about the light blue text on a white background:  there is simply too little contrast for (my) aging eyes.  The problem is particularly bad on a tablet.


----------



## tspear (Feb 25, 2016)

Bob Peters said:


> Please do something about the light blue text on a white background:  there is simply too little contrast for (my) aging eyes.  The problem is particularly bad on a tablet.



Bob,

On the bottom left of the page there is a link which says "Lightroom Forums". Click it and pick an alternate style. I personally like the dark one.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 25, 2016)

Bob Peters said:


> Please do something about the light blue text on a white background:  there is simply too little contrast for (my) aging eyes.  The problem is particularly bad on a tablet.


On the menubar?  Or somewhere else?  (I've just darkened the menubar text)


----------



## Bob Peters (Feb 25, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> On the menubar?  Or somewhere else?  (I've just darkened the menubar text)


That's better.
Thanks, Victoria.

Edit:  After taking a closer look on my iPad the fine lines of the characters makes reading problematic, but certainly still possible.  But, that's just me from what I've seen here.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 25, 2016)

Nice like this Victoria as I also tought it was a tad too light...


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Victoria,

I like the default skin with one minor exception. I find it a little difficult to see the difference between read and unread items, either threads or forums. I'm not sure but it looks to me that the styling difference between the two is just going from a regular to bold face and the default font does not seem to have that much difference. If there was a way to make the state more visually distinct that would be a good help.

-louie


----------



## IanL (Mar 4, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> How wide's your screen Ian?  The length of signatures is limited already so they shouldn't be running over.  Can you drop me a message with specific names and I'll look at the settings.  A screenshot of what you're seeing would be perfect.



Sorry for being so long in coming back here  just busy.

Here is a screen grab.





Right now your signature is the biggest   it is probably not big enough for me to start contemplating want it off but almost   There are not really anyone that has an over sized signature - yet.  It is just that ever forum I have never frequented some one or some dozen people created 6, 7, 8 line signatures or put some bit picture in it for their branding. One person on a site I went to had a signature line that was 23 lines long. I just know it will come. So, perhaps I am just being paranoid.


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 4, 2016)

Bob Peters said:


> Please do something about the light blue text on a white background:  there is simply too little contrast for (my) aging eyes.  The problem is particularly bad on a tablet.


Yep, I find that a bit myself, but the black skin is too dark and the white skin to bright. Yeah; another fussy old bugga . maybe this is better   .    .


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 5, 2016)

IanL said:


> One person on a site I went to had a signature line that was 23 lines long. I just know it will come.



Won't happen.  The signature length is limited by user account (with mine maxed out, obviously ), and most users can't add images as an anti-spam measure.  Gurus get slightly longer signatures than everyone else and the ability to add an image or two as a thank you for all the time they spend helping, but their sidebar is also longer because of their badges, so it shouldn't usually extend the length of the page at all unless they're posting a really long reply.



Ian.B said:


> the black skin is too dark and the white skin to bright.



Try the Soft Light one.  It's like the white but with an off-white background that isn't as bright.


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 5, 2016)

that's the one I'm using Victoria; it's a good enough in between


----------



## tspear (Mar 5, 2016)

Victoria,

Just curious how you decide on the badges. (No complaints on my part, no way am I a Lr Guru or merit any other badge I have seen)

Tim


----------



## OogieM (Mar 5, 2016)

Minor request, I often want to set a specific forum messages as read. The process now is 2 step, click on the mark forums read button and then click on only this forum or all forums. Is there any way to make a single click this forum messages read button so it's a single step? Minor but sure makes things go faster when reading.

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 5, 2016)

tspear said:


> Just curious how you decide on the badges.



We have a thread in a private Guru's forum, where people are nominated and voted on, based on the number of replies, Lightroom knowledge and general manner.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 8, 2016)

Liking very much the new format, working well in Chrome & Windows10, thanks Victoria.

I use Norton Vault as my password manager, that automatically inserts User&pw into any page that requires a login.
I cannot get it to work with-   Lightroom Forums
I get the page ok, but when I click the pop-up login, Norton Vault does not recognize the pop-up.

Is there anyone else using Norton Vault with success for Lightroomforums?


----------



## tspear (Mar 8, 2016)

I use Lastpass.com and it works with the forums.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 8, 2016)

I-See-Light said:


> Liking very much the new format, working well in Chrome & Windows10, thanks Victoria.
> 
> I use Norton Vault as my password manager, that automatically inserts User&pw into any page that requires a login.
> I cannot get it to work with-   Lightroom Forums
> ...



I had a similar problem with 1Password. It seems that the way the forum displays the popup it hides the actual url for the login page.

I had to edit the login URL in 1Password to be the full URL to the login page:

[URL='http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/login']Log in | Lightroom Forums[/URL]



-louie


----------



## clee01l (Mar 8, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> I had a similar problem with 1Password. It seems that the way the forum displays the popup it hides the actual url for the login page.


I must be missing something from this conversation.  I don't use a password manager. I've only logged into Lightroomforums one time — when the new software was introduced.   I don't log out and the browser keeps me logged in.


----------



## tspear (Mar 8, 2016)

clee01l said:


> I must be missing something from this conversation.  I don't use a password manager. I've only logged into Lightroomforums one time — when the new software was introduced.   I don't log out and the browser keeps me logged in.




I use a password manager. Not really an issue for a site like Lr forums, where the worst thing that happens is someone can post a few bad images if my computer is stolen and somehow hacked.
But for banks, and everything else that you want a secure connection, the built in password tools on the web browsers are pretty limited. So the third party tools were invented and they have an array of additional options; such as syncing across computers.

Tim


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 8, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> I had a similar problem with 1Password. It seems that the way the forum displays the popup it hides the actual url for the login page.
> 
> I had to edit the login URL in 1Password to be the full URL to the login page:
> 
> ...



That's odd, Louie....I use 1Password as well, and had no issues on either OSX or Windows 10.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks Louie ( and others) for the comments.
Louie's suggestion works for Norton Vault (password manager).
Now I am a 'happy camper' again.

Using  [ Lightroom Forums/login/  ]  now works. I don't get the pop-up, but rather the full login screen.

Having a password manager has been essential for me. Trying to remember more than 120 passwords for sites I might visit, is beyond my brain cells!


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 9, 2016)

I will just stand in corner and pretend I understand all the convertation


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 9, 2016)

In the above post I cannot seem to get the forum to display a bare URL in the text of a comment. No matter what I do it turns it into a link.

Anyone know how to tell the software to simply


Jim Wilde said:


> That's odd, Louie....I use 1Password as well, and had no issues on either OSX or Windows 10.


 Hi Jim,

I think it may depend on when and how you created your saved password. If you check the URL that is saved in 1P (1Password) I suspect that you will discover that it already had the complete URL to the login page. 

There seems to be quite a bit of magic behind the scenes in 1P when selecting and matching the URLs for saving and entering web login credentials. Most of the time it works but occasionally it gets confused. For some reason with this site you now need the complete URL. It is probably a more secure implementation.

-louie


----------



## clee01l (Mar 9, 2016)

I-See-Light said:


> Having a password manager has been essential for me. Trying to remember more than 120 passwords for sites I might visit, is beyond my brain cells!


I separate login into secure and common.  I have 1 -3 passwords for the Common websites where no financial information is at risk.  Most of these will fail the secure test and can (eventually) be guessed  I have unique passwords for any site that uses CC information or manages my financial accounts. I let Safari store my login and passwords for the common sites.  I only need to keep up with my financial passwords.  My iPhone uses the fingerprint recognition to log me in and I only need to manage financial passwords my rMBP & iMac.


----------



## RogerB (Mar 9, 2016)

Profile information suggestion:

Add a field for Lightroom Mobile, possible values could be

None
iOS <version>
Android <version>​It could be helpful to know that information when questions are asked about LR Mobile.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 9, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I think it may depend on when and how you created your saved password. If you check the URL that is saved in 1P (1Password) I suspect that you will discover that it already had the complete URL to the login page.



Louie, the URL in my 1Password is simply as per the attached:


----------



## IanL (Mar 11, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Won't happen.  The signature length is limited by user account (with mine maxed out, obviously ), and most users can't add images as an anti-spam measure.  Gurus get slightly longer signatures than everyone else and the ability to add an image or two as a thank you for all the time they spend helping,



Thank you, that is good to know.


----------



## camner (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm finding the email notifications to be an off again, on again thing.  Sometimes I notified of a new post in a thread I'm watching, sometimes not.  I don't THINK it's related to an email problem, because (1) I never had this problem with the old forum software, and (2) I'm not missing any other emails (that I'm aware of...).  I checked my settings, and I am set to get immediate notifications.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 22, 2016)

I can see two email notifications sent to you in the last 7 days - March 19 at 5:06:05am and March 22 at 4:01:16pm. Did you get both of those?  And do you know which ones you think you're missing?  If you can keep an eye open and let me know when you think you missed one, I'll look into it.  

The web host is moving to a new data server - likely tonight - so it's possible that there were some server hiccups.  Or it's possible the emails are being overloaded and blocked.


----------



## camner (Mar 22, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I can see two email notifications sent to you in the last 7 days - March 19 at 5:06:05am and March 22 at 4:01:16pm. Did you get both of those?  And do you know which ones you think you're missing?  If you can keep an eye open and let me know when you think you missed one, I'll look into it.
> 
> The web host is moving to a new data server - likely tonight - so it's possible that there were some server hiccups.  Or it's possible the emails are being overloaded and blocked.


I'll keep an eye on it.  I did receive those two.  However, I checked manually between those two for the particular post and there were several updates to the post that did not trigger an email (although I suppose it is possible that there was a delay, either at the outgoing mail server or at the incoming mail server, in terms of when the email actually was sent/received).  

Also, I'm pretty sure this happened some time (several weeks?) earlier and I just chalked it up to a glitch, so I can't give any details.

I'll watch closely and let you know what I find.

Thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 22, 2016)

camner said:


> I checked manually between those two for the particular post



It doesn't send another email until you visit the forum again - any chance that could be it?


----------



## camner (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't think so.  This is what I think happened...

1.  I replied to a post in an existing thread
2.  I received an email notifying me of another post to that thread
3.  I clicked on the link in the notification email and read that reply and some later replies (I didn't expect any more emails yet)
4.  Later that day I went back to look at the thread (I had not posted any more replies) and noticed additional replies since my earlier visit.  I did not receive a notification.
5.  A day or so later I went back to the thread, posted a reply.
6.  I received a notification of subsequent activity

What it SEEMS is that I DID get a notification when someone had replied to the thread after I posted a reply, but DID NOT get a notification of replies to the thread subsequent to my visit but I had not posted a reply myself in that visit.

Does my explanation make sense (I don't mean does it make sense for the software to work that way but I am explaining myself well?)

I'll keep careful track going forward of what is happening.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 23, 2016)

Yep, it makes sense. Let me know next time it happens and we'll investigate further.  I haven't been able to find any other reports of the Xenforo software not sending emails, but it could be a hiccup with our host.


----------



## camner (Mar 24, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yep, it makes sense. Let me know next time it happens and we'll investigate further.  I haven't been able to find any other reports of the Xenforo software not sending emails, but it could be a hiccup with our host.



OK.  So the last email notification I received was date stamped (in my email program) at 9:01 am (GMT -7) on 3/22 16.  Today, 3/23/16, about 4pm (again, GMT- 7) I visited the thread and I saw 5-6 additional reply posts that were date stamped after my last visit to the forum.  But, I did not get any notification emails. (And yes, I have checked my spam folders!)


----------



## camner (Mar 24, 2016)

So, here's some more info.  The time stamp (within the forum post) of your last reply to me was "Today at 1:35am"  (I was logged in, so I suspect that was time zone adjusted to my time zone). The time stamp (from my email program) of the notification email I received about your reply is 8:29pm (GMT-7). Interestingly (?) I had already gone to the forum post and read that reply, BEFORE getting the notification.

Here are the headers from the email:
Return-Path: <[email protected]/community>
Received: from compute5.internal (compute5.nyi.internal [10.202.2.45])
     by sloti38d1t06 (Cyrus 3.0.0-beta1-git-fastmail-13260) with LMTPA;
     Wed, 23 Mar 2016 23:21:22 -0400
X-Sieve: CMU Sieve 2.4
X-Spam-score: 0.0
X-Spam-hits: BAYES_00 -1.9, HTML_MESSAGE 0.001, T_REMOTE_IMAGE 0.01, LANGUAGES en,
  BAYES_USED user, SA_VERSION 3.3.2
X-Backscatter: NotFound1
X-Backscatter-Hosts: 
X-Spam-source: IP='162.244.253.254', Host='scanner01.mail.supportedns.com', Country='US',
  FromHeader='net', MailFrom='net', XOriginatingCountry='US'
X-Spam-charsets: plain='utf-8', html='utf-8'
X-Resolved-to: XXXXXXXXX
X-Delivered-to: XXXXXXXXX
X-Mail-from: [email protected]/community
Received: from mx4 ([10.202.2.203])
  by compute5.internal (LMTPProxy); Wed, 23 Mar 2016 23:21:22 -0400
Received: from mx4.messagingengine.com (localhost [127.0.0.1])
    by mx4.nyi.internal (Postfix) with ESMTP id A54133C0132
    for <XXXXXXXXXX>; Wed, 23 Mar 2016 23:21:21 -0400 (EDT)
Received: from mx4.nyi.internal (localhost [127.0.0.1])
    by mx4.messagingengine.com (Authentication Milter) with ESMTP
    id 6B35DB8B633.3F1ED3C00AD;
    Wed, 23 Mar 2016 23:21:21 -0400
Authentication-Results: mx4.messagingengine.com;
    dkim=none (no signatures found);
    dmarc=fail (p=none) header.from=lightroomqueen.com/community;
    spf=permerror [email protected]/community smtp.helo=scanner01.mail.supportedns.com
Received-SPF: permerror (lightroomqueen.com/community: Redundant applicable 'v=spf1' sender policies found) receiver=mx4.messagingengine.com; identity=mailfrom; envelope-from="[email protected]/community"; helo=scanner01.mail.supportedns.com; client-ip=162.244.253.254
Received: from scanner01.mail.supportedns.com (scanner01.mail.supportedns.com [162.244.253.254])
    (using TLSv1.2 with cipher ECDHE-RSA-AES256-GCM-SHA384 (256/256 bits))
    (No client certificate requested)
    by mx4.messagingengine.com (Postfix) with ESMTPS id 3F1ED3C00AD
    for <XXXXXXXXX>; Wed, 23 Mar 2016 23:21:21 -0400 (EDT)
Received: from [162.244.253.248] (helo=demeter.supportedns.com)
    by scanner01.mail.supportedns.com with esmtps (TLSv1.2HE-RSA-AES256-SHA:256)
    (Exim 4.85)
    (envelope-from <[email protected]/community>)
    id 1aieGj-0003Id-1Z
    for XXXXXXXXXXX; Wed, 23 Mar 2016 04:36:07 -0400
Received: from lightroo by demeter.mddhosting.com with local (Exim 4.85_1)
    (envelope-from <[email protected]/community>)
    id 1aieGi-000jJs-57
    for XXXXXXXXXXXX; Wed, 23 Mar 2016 04:35:56 -0400

If I read these headers correctly, the email went out initially via "demeter.mddhosting.com" at 04:35:56 (GMT -4) which is 01:35:56 (GMT -7), which is consistent with the time stamp I see in the forum post itself. After going through the intermediary "scanner01.mail.supportedns.com" less than a minute later, the email is received by "mx4.messagingengine.com" at 23:21:21 (GMT -4) or 20:21:21 (GMT -7).  Now, "mx4.messagingengine.com" is the receiving email server at my email provider (Fastmail.com).  The rest of the headers seem to indicate that it arrived in my inbox rather quickly after that. 

One interesting question is why it took so long for "scanner01.mail.supportedns.com" to pass the email on to "mx4.messagingengine.com"?

I'm not sure this is relevant to the question of why I'm not getting (some of the) the notification emails, but it adds something to the mix, perhaps?​


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2016)

camner said:


> OK.  So the last email notification I received was date stamped (in my email program) at 9:01 am (GMT -7) on 3/22 16.  Today, 3/23/16, about 4pm (again, GMT- 7) I visited the thread and I saw 5-6 additional reply posts that were date stamped after my last visit to the forum.  But, I did not get any notification emails. (And yes, I have checked my spam folders!)


Did you visit the thread between the 9:01am email and when you saw the additional posts?  There's a link in the notification signature that says "You will not receive any further emails about this thread until you have read the new messages."  That's the same as vBulletin used to work.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2016)

camner said:


> One interesting question is why it took so long for "scanner01.mail.supportedns.com" to pass the email on to "mx4.messagingengine.com"?​



It's possible that's related to the datacenter move that's happening in the background.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 30, 2016)

Haven't forgotten the notes in this thread....

I've just added a bookmark option (currently trial), so you can bookmark specific posts.




And there's now a Sign In with Facebook option, so you have one less password to have to remember.  I'll add Twitter and Google too.  To associate your account, go to http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/account/external-accounts


----------



## Selwin (Apr 1, 2016)

When in my "help others" mode, I used to always use the "recent unanswered threads" option. Now all I found is to look at the recent threads and look for zero replies.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 3, 2016)

Selwin said:


> When in my "help others" mode, I used to always use the "recent unanswered threads" option. Now all I found is to look at the recent threads and look for zero replies.



Ok, found a solution for that one, but it's an unmaintained plug-in so I can't promise it'll work indefinitely.  It's currently here, until I decide on the best place to put it:


----------



## Cerianthus (Apr 4, 2016)

when i click the link new posts, the list seems to exclude the threads where I posted in myself. (e.g. the shuttle pro post i did this morning)

Gerard


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2016)

Cerianthus said:


> when i click the link new posts, the list seems to exclude the threads where I posted in myself. (e.g. the shuttle pro post i did this morning)



It'll only show unread posts, and no one has posted anything new since you viewed that thread.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 26, 2017)

Is it practical to change the minimum search limit, or to allow certain common phrases?

For example, I wanted to find a recent post about DNG's.  You can't use DNG as a search.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 26, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Is it practical to change the minimum search limit, or to allow certain common phrases?
> 
> For example, I wanted to find a recent post about DNG's.  You can't use DNG as a search.



I can't change it below 4 characters, but you can put asterisks around to make it work e.g. *dng* is seen as an acceptable search and gets decent results.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (May 26, 2017)

Ah... didn't think of that.  Interesting they would permit what is in effect a more broad search than the initial three letters.  Thank you.  Decided to just start a new thread, resurrecting an old one would perhaps not be useful.


----------

